
This is the new MacBook Pro with the Magic Toolbar mini display - endswapper
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/25/this-is-the-new-macbook-pro-with-the-magic-toolbar-mini-display/
======
sctb
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12790840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12790840)

------
intrasight
Cool. Looking forward to full specs - and pricing

------
clifanatic
As a vi user... NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

